# Push Blade for skid steer



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

I was given a 7' 6" western plow and I want to make a push blade out of it for my skid steer. Does anyone have pictures of a push blade setup for a skid steer?


----------



## slade (Oct 19, 2004)

I made a plow for my loader out of a 7'6" western as well. I bought a quik tach plate from bobcat then reinforced it. I welded tabs on it (at the appropiate height) where the plow hooks up with the pins just like it would to a truck. Then up a lile higher I welded a arm that sticks out towards the plow, it stops directly overhead the chain on the blade then hook up the chain. this way the plow can still be taken off and put on a truck. I hope I did not make this sound complicated because it really is not.


----------



## extremsnomobile (Dec 3, 2004)

wy do u need the chain its not htat big of a deal let teh ears or arms of teh plow rest adn suppor thte weight of teh plow. its possibly to do this setup with the bucket already. jsut find the center of the bucket. measure betwen teh arms of the plow. weld tabs to the b ucket on ether side of teh center point. and ur done.dont put the tabs to far out or u could crack teh buccket or just pick up teh rear end of the skid steer instead of the plow


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*push blade*

Thanks for the info guys. The fabrication part will not be a problem. I just wanted to see some visuals of what type of setups guys have used. I found a guy on EBAY that is selling a quick mount that is set up for a western plow for the same cost as it would cost me to buy a new quick mount and build it my self...... Thanks for the replys....


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

check out great pic at this thread:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=18513


----------

